
Show HN: Offer Bitcoin as incentives to contributors of your project, business - jahn716
https://quid.li
======
verdverm
The main reason Millennials love crypto is as a speculative investment that
might get them early retirement.

What about all of the non Millennials that still make up the majority of the
workforce and populace? Are we both being ageists?

~~~
OnuRC
Millennial's and their future is being stolen with incredible amount of debt
creation by boombers and more. So Crypto might offer more than "early
retirement". When one class use its all power to ensure certain financial
restrictions on returns an opportunities. It's expectable that people looking
for other things to get real publicly available returns.

